# What is the best city in USA for IT work



## abigailcareyy (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi !! What is the best city in USA for IT work where you can move and can get the kob easily


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Heard Madison, Wisconsin is pretty hot at the moment........


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

What is the kob ?


----------



## Jca1 (Aug 7, 2019)

Austin has a pretty good ratio of income potential to cost of living right now. I'm not sure what 'the kob' is either though.


----------



## Srilu Uppari (Oct 6, 2020)

As per by research the best cities in USA for IT work is Florida, San Francisco, New York, Washington.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Crawford said:


> Heard Madison, Wisconsin is pretty hot at the moment........


.. but from experience its freezing in winter.. 

First time I ever saw a heated server room was in Madison.


----------

